# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Utilisation d'un GridLayout

## poporiding

Bonjour tout le monde

je dveloppe mes premires appli java, et je rencontre des problmes (jusque la tout parrait normal!).

Je souhaiterais ajouter un gridLayout dans un gridLayout afin de pouvoir manipuler et organiser mon interface comme je le souhaite.

Cependant la mthode addLayoutComponent permet d'ajouter uniquement des objet component (comme bouton, label ...).

Donc ma question est : existe il une solution pour ajouter un gridLayout  l'intrieur d'un autre gridLayout?

merci d'avance.

----------


## guigui5931

En fait tu as un JPanel avec un GridLayout. Il te suffit d'ajouter dans celui ci un second JPanel pour lequel tu auras aussi mis un GridLayout

----------


## poporiding

j'utilise les panel et pas jpanel!

mais peut on considrer que c'est pareil?

Si je rcapitule, j'ai mon premier gridLayout (1,2) dans celui ci je peux faire un
addLayoutComponent(Jpanel);

Et dans mon Jpanel, j'aurais ajout un nouveau gridLayout.

C'est ca?

Note: un GridLayout est un container, et je n'ai pas trouv de mthode me permettant d'ajouter un Container  un JPanel!
peut etre un truc du genre : jpanel.setLayout(monGridLayout);?

----------


## eclesia

laisse de cot awt et passe a swing, tu y seras gagnant.



```

```


GridLayout, borderlayout, flowlayout .... dfinissent l'organisation des composants(ex : JLabel) a l'interieur d'un contenant (ex: JPanel).

un contenant a par defaut une gestion par FlowLayout.

----------


## afrikha

> un contenant a par defaut une gestion par FlowLayout.


Pas forcment : Le contentPane d'une JFrame a pour layout un BorderLayout par dfaut.



> The default content pane will have a BorderLayout manager set on it


  :;):

----------


## eclesia

Autant pour moi  ::roll::

----------

